# Happy Holidays!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*

This is the time of the year that many are traveling, shopping and visiting family... so please be safe and careful. 

From all the staff here at Home Theater Shack, we hope you have an enjoyable holiday season!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Sonnie,

I'm sure everyone is looking forward to the holidays and I hope we can all continue to share our hobby here in the new year.

All the best,
Bill.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

A happy holidays to you and yours as well


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Sonnie. Merry Christmas, Happy New year and Happy holidays to all here at the HTS. Thanks to all that make this place special and here's to another great upcoming year. :T:clap:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Sonnie,

Happy Holidays to you and the extended HTS family! Looking forward to another great year as part of the HTS community and spending too much on AV gear (at least according to my wife).


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Merry Christmas! Just wanted to pop in quickly and wish everyone a very happy holidays. Have fun and be safe, and get some good stuff!!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to All ! ! ! May You All Enjoy the Holidays! :bigsmile:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy Holidays to everyone and your families. Hope it's a special and eventful time for all.:T


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope everyone's having a good day.

I can't wait to see what the new year brings!


----------



## Emuc64 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> *HAPPY HOLIDAYS!*
> 
> This is the time of the year that many are traveling, shopping and visiting family... so please be safe and careful.
> 
> From all the staff here at Home Theater Shack, we hope you have an enjoyable holiday season!


Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday to everyone here! I hope you all got and gave what you wanted this year. Here's to a great 2011 New Year!! :T


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Happy holidays to you and yours. Be safe out there.


----------

